# With All This Talk of Stereo Receivers and Stereo Gear...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

...I decided to do some research and start a comparo list for those just curious as to what's available out there still, or if anyone is in the market for such gear currently...

Let's begin with our tried-and-true favorite on this site, the Onkyo USA Corporation; according to the U.S. webiste, they offer only two stereo receiver units for dedicated two-channel listening demands, one of which I own, the TX-8555:

*ONKYO:*

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-8255&class=Receiver&p=i
http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-8555&class=Receiver&p=i

Now, this company also offers the A-9555 integrated amp and some other stereo units, but let's concentrate on a stereo receiver core...

With Onkyo comes their upscale division Integra, and surprisingly, there is a TX-8555 knockoff in their impressive receiver lineup for stereo duty:

*INTEGRA:*

http://integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTM-5.9&class=Receiver&p=i

Moving on to the company which I considered for an integrated amp or stereo receiver when I was shopping them, Marantz continues to put emphasis on music lovers with a wealth of models available as either integrated amps or as a nice, solid stereo receiver...

*MARANTZ:*

http://us.marantz.com/Products/2555.asp

Now that's one impressive stereo receiver -- take a look at this company's integrated amp lineup too, and you'll see why they haven't forgotten the music lover...

Denon, surprisingly, has a nice stereo receiver lineup -- albeit a bit overpriced in my opinion; check these out:

*DENON:*

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AMFMStereoReceivers.asp

I wouldn't even waste my time or money on this one, but if you must have Sony, there's one stereo receiver available for those who want one...

*SONY:*

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665788574

A few on this site have wholeheartedly recommended these H/K units, and this company continues to soldier on with stereo receiver models:

*HARMON/KARDON:*

http://www.harmankardon.com/en-US/Products/Pages/ProductList.aspx?SID=REC

Then, there's NAD...

*NAD:*

http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-receivers/C-725BEE-Stereo-Receiver

...and they also have a gaggle of integrated amps if stereo receivers aren't your thing.

Yamaha also soldiers on as a stereo receiver manufacturer, with these two tried-and-true models:

*YAMAHA:*

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/stereoreceivers.html?CTID=5000500&CNTYP=PRODUCT

Now, Pioneer has a couple of interesting receivers in their ELITE line (stereo, that is):

*PIONEER ELITE:*

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...nt/AudioComponents/Hi-FiAudio/ci.SX-A9-J.Kuro

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...nt/AudioComponents/Hi-FiAudio/ci.SX-A6-J.Kuro

Everyone also talks about the Outlaw receiver, including our own Nova who likes it a lot and recommends it:

*OUTLAW AUDIO:*

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/rr2150.html

If you want to start getting into higher-end integrateds and such, Krell offers some top-shelf options:

*KRELL:*

http://www.krellonline.com/integrated.html

From what I can see, Rotel doesn't offer a stereo receiver product, at all, but does offer a group of power and integrated stereo amps:

*ROTEL:*

http://www.rotel.com/NA/

Conrad Johnson makes some super high end stuff, but this is getting into a different category altogether -- let's keep it more affordable!

I'll try and find more available current selections, but this seems to be the essential core of the stereo receiver scene in modern audio times -- as I stated, you can always go the integrated amp route for two channel duty, and there's more than enough selection in that regard from all over the market, high end and low. I would have included the classic Kenwood Corporation here, as back when they were still doing home audio products and not mobile exclusively, their gear was tough as nails and hard to beat -- but alas, they are no longer with us on the home audio front.

If anyone can dig up any more stereo receiver options for shoppers looking at such products to complement their HT rooms, please feel free to add it to this list/thread!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I also found this Cambridge Audio addition, although it seems less of a "traditionally designed" 2-channel receiver...

*CAMBRIDGE AUDIO:*

http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/summary.php?PID=349&Title=Sonata+AR30+AM/FM/Sirius+Ready+2.1+receiver


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice list! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good list osage! I gotta give my props to the Marantz as they have always been more of a musical amp. And they have some top doller highend stuff.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Guys!

Thanks for the props! I figured I would just give some folks on here some insight in terms of what's out there with stereo receiver gear currently incase they are wondering or shopping for a two channel system; many say the stereo receiver is obsolete and dead...I say it isn't! :T :clap: :clap:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No way stereo will ever be dead, there are way to many audiophiles out there to let that happen.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> No way stereo will ever be dead, there are way to many audiophiles out there to let that happen.:T


Hope so, Bambino!

While I think DSP modes and circuits like Pro Logic II Music can be fun for filtering stereo music into psuedo-surround audio, there's something just charming about sitting in front of two speakers and a rack or shelves of stereo-dedicated gear; music just somehow sounds...different...

You know?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There are the cheap but servicable Sherwoods and Insignia.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

jackfish said:


> There are the cheap but servicable Sherwoods and Insignia.


Yes, you are quite right, Jack! I forgot about those...and even TEAC has a very expensive, high-end stereo Internet receiver that I saw in _The Absolute Sound_...

Let me find some specs for everyone on the models you mentioned...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

The SHERWOOD site won't allow me to individually cut links from specific pages, so you will find a nice NEWCASTLE stereo model and the rest of their standard lineup here:

*SHERWOOD:*

http://www.sherwoodusa.com/

Here's the INSIGNIA Jack mentioned:

*INSIGNIA:*

http://insigniaproducts.com/products/home-audio/NS-R2001.html

This does look pretty cheap though. :rolleyesno:

Here's the TEAC offerings; first from their standard line:

*TEAC:*

http://www.teac.com/consumer_electronics/receivers_&_tuners/ag-790a/

In their REFERENCE SERIES, there's this receiver which I mentioned that was reviewed in the super high end publication _The Absolute Sound_:

http://www.teac.com/consumer_electronics/reference_series/ag-h600/

I actually own a product from TEAC's professional TASCAM division, the CD-RW900SL CD recorder...


----------



## Maralyn45 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great List...thnks for sharing it..


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Maralyn45 said:


> Great List...thnks for sharing it..


Thanks, Maralyn! 

Are you in the market for a stereo receiver? 

I found another one that's truly high-end, and need to clip it and add it to this list...it was really exotic-looking with blue left/right meters and a exclusive vibe to it...


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great list for reference of informations... Stereo music listening is still fantastic.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

By the time I discovered it, that other thread was closed. And for valid reasons IMHO. So I've had at least one stereo only system since 1967. Currently there's an Onkyo 8222 driving Infinity Overture 3s, a Denon PMA-630 integrated amp










driving a pair of Advent Loudspeakers (original), and a Technics SU-V76 integrated driving Infinity Alpha 20s in the bedroom. 

Obviously stereo has never left my life. Unless I'm listening to multi-channel specific music (SACD, etc.) it's always in stereo.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Denon, surprisingly, has a nice stereo receiver lineup -- albeit a bit overpriced in my opinion; check these out:
> *DENON:*
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AMFMStereoReceivers.asp


I have the predecessor to the 397, the 395. Great 80wpc stereo receivers w/ nice phono stage too. Same receiver as 397 w/o iPod connectivity. It is quite good for the money, not over priced. The 697ciHD is the one to get w/ 100wpc and HD radio too.

But you forgot the King of the Hill from Magnum Dynalab. This is and its predecessors are the ones I'm after.
http://www.magnumdynalab.com/integratedamplifiers-overview.htm

Anyway, here are some photos of my Denon DRA395. Notice seperate, preamp, power amp, tuner, phono, and video switching circuit boards!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

goatfarm said:


> By the time I discovered it, that other thread was closed. And for valid reasons IMHO.


What thread? And what reasons did you think were "valid"? 



> So I've had at least one stereo only system since 1967. Currently there's an Onkyo 8222 driving Infinity Overture 3s, a Denon PMA-630 integrated amp


This sounds like a nice setup -- your 8222 is your 2-channel system's main piece? I have an 8555 driving my 2-channel rig...










That's a cool looking amp...how old is that? 



> Obviously stereo has never left my life. Unless I'm listening to multi-channel specific music (SACD, etc.) it's always in stereo.


Indeed. Thanks for sharing. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> I have the predecessor to the 397, the 395. Great 80wpc stereo receivers w/ nice phono stage too. Same receiver as 397 w/o iPod connectivity. It is quite good for the money, not over priced. The 697ciHD is the one to get w/ 100wpc and HD radio too.


I appreciate your love for Denon's stereo stuff, I just personally feel the price tag attached to these units are a bit much -- it's just my opinion on it. :T

But tell me a bit about these receivers in your two channel setups; did they act just fine for the main hub of the stereo setup? 



> But you forgot the King of the Hill from Magnum Dynalab. This is and its predecessors are the ones I'm after.
> http://www.magnumdynalab.com/integratedamplifiers-overview.htm
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos of my Denon DRA395. Notice seperate, preamp, power amp, tuner, phono, and video switching circuit boards!


Nice pics of the Denon. Is that a stereo model?

I think the Magnum is the receiver I was talking about above -- the super high end one with the blue glowing meters and such...:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> But tell me a bit about these receivers in your two channel setups; did they act just fine for the main hub of the stereo setup?
> 
> Nice pics of the Denon. Is that a stereo model?


Short answer yes. This DRA395/ 80wpc $400 receiver is quite good for the money, but not as good as the $800 Cambridge Audio integrated before it, or the $1500+ pre/power combos before that, or the $3500 pre/powers before that. What I'm saying is for $400 this receiver will satisfy you with better sound than a similar priced ($400-600) AVR. Plus it has a fine sounding tuner and a phono stage to boot. It takes a very long time to settle in to sound its best.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

NAIM also make an integrated amp

http://www.naimaudio.com/hifi-products/type/10

However, if I were to be looking for a purely stereo set up I would probabaly look at separates from Emotiva


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Andre said:


> However, if I were to be looking for a purely stereo set up I would probabaly look at separates from Emotiva


Why? They aren't the only game in town.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Why? They aren't the only game in town.


No, but they are a great bang for the buck. Hard to beat there power to price ratio and there warrenty and customer service is great as well.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

bambino said:


> No, but they are a great bang for the buck. Hard to beat there power to price ratio and there warrenty and customer service is great as well.:T


I will attest to that! :sn:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never had the opportunity to listen to Emotiva, but have read good things about them. I wonder if there is a owner set-up in the Charlotte, NC area to audition?
But to be honest I have my eye on other products I'd be more inclined to seek after for a 2 channel system. Though if I win the Emotiva 5.1 system I'd probably be their number one devotee and advocate.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Short answer yes. This DRA395/ 80wpc $400 receiver is quite good for the money, but not as good as the $800 Cambridge Audio integrated before it, or the $1500+ pre/power combos before that, or the $3500 pre/powers before that. What I'm saying is for $400 this receiver will satisfy you with better sound than a similar priced ($400-600) AVR. Plus it has a fine sounding tuner and a phono stage to boot. It takes a very long time to settle in to sound its best.


Thanks.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I love my Rotel RA972 Integrated amp. It powers my Paradigms quite well.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> I love my Rotel RA972 Integrated amp. It powers my Paradigms quite well.


Thanks for your input here, tao! Glad to see this thread kind of resurrected since I've been doing so much listening to my 2-channel rig lately (we recently put a 60-gallon fish tank in this 2-channel audio system room, so we spend a good deal of time in there); is this Rotel you're running part of a home theater setup and strictly for two channel listening through the system, or is it in a separate room as its own system? Can you provide some pics? I'd love to see your setup! :T


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks for your input here, tao! Glad to see this thread kind of resurrected since I've been doing so much listening to my 2-channel rig lately (we recently put a 60-gallon fish tank in this 2-channel audio system room, so we spend a good deal of time in there); is this Rotel you're running part of a home theater setup and strictly for two channel listening through the system, or is it in a separate room as its own system? Can you provide some pics? I'd love to see your setup! :T


I do have it in a separate system. At the moment I do not have any speakers for it as I had to move my Paradigm Mini Monitors up to my HT system. When I had it set up, I used the Rotel for my PC as a nearfield/headphone amplifier.

I am planning to find another pair of monitors to get that system up and running again. When I do, I will post some pictures  :spend:


----------

